# [RISOLTO]era "portage corrotto?" ora : sync impossibile

## magowiz

CIao a tutti,

ho appena provato a dare un "emerge world" ma mi vengono fuori una sfilza di errori del genere : 

```
!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-6.5-r4.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-6.5-r4.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-6.5-r4.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-6.5-r4.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-6.5-r4.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-6.5-r4.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-6.5-r4.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-6.5-r4.ebuild'

... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 7) dev-dotnet/libgdiplus-1.2.3 to /

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-dotnet/libgdiplus/libgdiplus-1.1.13.6.ebuild'

```

che può essere?

Come posso risolvere?Last edited by magowiz on Sun Feb 11, 2007 3:27 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> CIao a tutti,
> 
> ho appena provato a dare un "emerge world" ma mi vengono fuori una sfilza di errori del genere : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hai provato a dare un 

```
emerge --sync
```

???  oppure un 

```
emerge --metadata
```

???

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> ...

 

sicuramente hai interrotto la procedura di sync oppure di quella di calcolo del metadata.

resegui il sync con FEATURES="metadata-transfer"

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   ... 
> 
> sicuramente hai interrotto la procedura di sync oppure di quella di calcolo del metadata.
> 
> resegui il sync con FEATURES="metadata-transfer"

 

Ho provato un paio di volte ma l'emerge --sync non ha avuto successo, riprovo ancora?

L'errore è questo :

```
rsync warning: some files vanished before they could be transferred (code 24) at main.c(1385) [generator=2.6.9]

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora è il mirror contro cui sta facendo il sync

cambia mirror

----------

## Ic3M4n

quello è un warning, non è un'errore.

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> allora è il mirror contro cui sta facendo il sync
> 
> cambia mirror

 

come si fa a cambiare mirror per il sync?

----------

## lavish

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> come si fa a cambiare mirror per il sync?

 

Guarda /etc/make.conf.example

Si fa in questo modo comunque

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

----------

## LastHope

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   allora è il mirror contro cui sta facendo il sync
> 
> cambia mirror 
> 
> come si fa a cambiare mirror per il sync?

 

La cosa piu' furba sarebbe utilizzare mirrorselect, che automaticamente ti salva in /etc/make.conf i mirror gentoo che risultano migliori...pero' non so se riesci a fare emerge mirrorselect in questo momento   :Confused: 

Altrimenti, modifica a manina in /etc/make.conf la lineea GENTOO_MIRRORS e inserisci in testa altri mirror al posto dei tuoi...ti passo i miei, se ti possono essere utili:

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

```

Spero possa esserti utile (I miei mirror son stati selezionati da mirrorselect, ma non e' detto che siano i migliori anche per te...se riesci a sistemare portage, consiglio caldamente mirrorselect  :Wink: )

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

P.S.: DOH! Letto male...sorry  :Smile: Last edited by LastHope on Sun Feb 11, 2007 1:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> modifica a manina in /etc/make.conf la lineea GENTOO_MIRRORS e inserisci in testa altri mirror al posto dei tuoi

 

Questi sono mirror distfiles, non rsync

----------

## magowiz

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   come si fa a cambiare mirror per il sync? 
> 
> Guarda /etc/make.conf.example
> 
> Si fa in questo modo comunque
> ...

 

Si può assegnare a quella variabile più valori? Ho settato uno dei miei pc della lan per fare da local rsync mirror però vorrei che se questo non fosse disponibile le altre macchine provassero i mirror classici. Si può?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Si può assegnare a quella variabile più valori? Ho settato uno dei miei pc della lan per fare da local rsync mirror però vorrei che se questo non fosse disponibile le altre macchine provassero i mirror classici. Si può?

 

scusa, ma perché non provi invece che chiedere?

comunque che io sappia non si può

----------

## magowiz

comunque ho risolto con un emerge-webrsync, ho provato anche a cambiare mirror del sync ma sempre e solo errori. Metto comunque il tag risolto.

----------

## magowiz

Da non credere, non riesco a fare il sync con nessuno dei mirror e nemmeno con il mirror locale che mi sono creato, comincio a pensare che ci siano problemi sul pc. Cosa posso tentare?

----------

## comio

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Da non credere, non riesco a fare il sync con nessuno dei mirror e nemmeno con il mirror locale che mi sono creato, comincio a pensare che ci siano problemi sul pc. Cosa posso tentare?

 

firewall? rsync è sulla porta 873: prova a vedere se è aperta in uscita.

ciao

----------

## magowiz

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   Da non credere, non riesco a fare il sync con nessuno dei mirror e nemmeno con il mirror locale che mi sono creato, comincio a pensare che ci siano problemi sul pc. Cosa posso tentare? 
> 
> firewall? rsync è sulla porta 873: prova a vedere se è aperta in uscita.
> 
> ciao

 

tutto ok da quel punto di vista, ho scoperto il problema : c'è un file fantasma , si chiama 

```
/usr/portage/app-pda/gnome-pilot-conduits/files/diges4-gnome-pilot-conduits-2.0.12
```

. Se tento di rimuoverlo o spostarlo mi dice che il file non esiste, anche fare rm -f su quel file non ha effetto. Che posso fare?

----------

## lavish

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Che posso fare?

 

Un check dell'fs  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*    *magowiz wrote:*   Da non credere, non riesco a fare il sync con nessuno dei mirror e nemmeno con il mirror locale che mi sono creato, comincio a pensare che ci siano problemi sul pc. Cosa posso tentare? 
> 
> firewall? rsync è sulla porta 873: prova a vedere se è aperta in uscita.
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

check del disco. Probabilmente il tuo filesystem è corrotto e/o il tuo disco ha settori danneggiati. Buona fortuna.

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

posta emerge --info e il tuo fstab

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> posta emerge --info e il tuo fstab

 

emerge --info :

```

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 11 Feb 2007 13:50:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.kems.net/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi aim alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo caps cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus divx4linux dlloader dri dvd dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo examples exif fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gnome gnustep gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile hal iconv icq imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java javascript jpeg junit kde libg++ libwww mad matroska midi mikmod mime mono motif mozilla mp3 mpeg msn ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin objc offensive ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oscar oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf pdflib perl php png pnp portaudio posix ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl session shorten slang sockets speex spell spl sqlite sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex threads tidy tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l vcd videos vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows x86 xine xml xml2 xorg xpm xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

/etc/fstab :

```
# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                 <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime         1 1

/dev/hda1               /               reiserfs        noatime,notail,user_xattr       0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                     0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,rw,users        0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults               0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults               0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/data       reiserfs        user,noauto,user_xattr 0 0

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrom            auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

tenta un controllo del file system come ti hanno detto gli altri.

il check del file system va fatto off-line, quindi devi riavviare con un LiveCD, se poi il problema si ripresenta posta l'output di emerge --sync

----------

## magowiz

Dopo aver corretto alcuni problemi con reiserfsck ho riavviato e rilanciato emerge --sync, stavolta è andato tutto bene. Metto il tag risolto.

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

----------

## comio

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Dopo aver corretto alcuni problemi con reiserfsck ho riavviato e rilanciato emerge --sync, stavolta è andato tutto bene. Metto il tag risolto.
> 
> Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

 

tieni sott'occhio il disco in ogni caso. Se si è corrotto, ci sarà un motivo (hai spento brutalmente il pc? corrente? disco? baco in reiserfs?)

ciao

luigi

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Dopo aver corretto alcuni problemi con reiserfsck ho riavviato e rilanciato emerge --sync, stavolta è andato tutto bene. Metto il tag risolto.
> 
> Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

 

appena puoi cerca di migrare da ReiserFS a un qualsiasi altro file system che non sia Reiser4

hai provato sulla tua pelle quanto sia affidabile quel coso

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> appena puoi cerca di migrare da ReiserFS a un qualsiasi altro file system che non sia Reiser4
> 
> hai provato sulla tua pelle quanto sia affidabile quel coso

 Non voglio riaprire una diatriba più volte aperta, ma è sei anni che uso GNU/Linux, sei anni che uso ReiserFS (non Reiser4) e non ho mai (e dico mai) avuto un problema.

Ciao.

----------

